# So I lost some chickens, should the stray cat die?



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

While in Wyoming I lost three of my chickens. I bought a couple of live catch traps yesterday and used parts of the chickens that were left as bait. This morning I have a very large tabby cat in one trap. The only reason it is not dead is because the wife has a soft spot for cats. I have none and feel no pity for it at all. Three of my favorite chickens are gone. My wife wants me to take the cat far away and release it. I want to fertilize the garden. It is illegal to allow the cat to wonder free here, just like a dog, but no one pays attention to that. So what say you? Fertilizer or world traveler!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd call the cat cops and let them deal with it. 

If you take it far away it will just become another persons problem, and if you turn it into fertilizer and your wife ever finds out about it you just might wish that you would of called the cat cops.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree with Critter. 

Or just take it to a shelter.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Take it for a ride and turn it into fertilizer. Problem solved.;-)


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Fertilizer somewhere makes the most sense to me. The three chickens I lost were the three I could call and they would come like a dog comes. The one would jump up on my shoulder and look at me through my glasses. I feel zero tolerance for this cat, whether it was responsible or not.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

trackerputnam said:


> Fertilizer somewhere makes the most sense to me. The three chickens I lost were the three I could call and they would come like a dog comes. The one would jump up on my shoulder and look at me through my glasses. I feel zero tolerance for this cat, whether it was responsible or not.


You could teach the cat to swim while you have it in the trap.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

A word from experience==do as the wife says.:-|


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Goob have any recipes? 


Seriously, Animal control will take care of things for you and maintain domestic tranquility.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't like cats anyway so it would be an easy decision for me. I know there are feral cats around, but what I don't quite get are the folks that just let their cats roam free. I sure don't like them crapping in my flower beds. 

Maybe I need some traps. Everyone gets excited over goose neck collars, duck bands and goose bands. Maybe I could get me some cute pink, yellow and green cat collars with bells and name tags. Start a new trend!8)


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Foulmouth,I like your thinking. Throphies, I think I will hang them on the elk rack in the house!

Hey Goob, any good recipes for our feline friends?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't know for sure about your area but in Salt Lake County if you turn a cat into them(shelter/pound) that you have caught in a trap...THEY NEUTER IT AND BRING IT RIGHT BACK TO YOUR NEIGHBORHOOD AND TURN IT LOOSE! Of course this will not stop it from attacking your chickens again. Call your local pound and see what they do. Make your own decisions based on your findings.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> I don't know for sure about your area but in Salt Lake County if you turn a cat into them(shelter/pound) that you have caught in a trap...THEY NEUTER IT AND BRING IT RIGHT BACK TO YOUR NEIGHBORHOOD AND TURN IT LOOSE! Of course this will not stop it from attacking your chickens again. Call your local pound and see what they do. Make your own decisions based on your findings.


Sounds like you should tell them it came from a different neighborhood


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

They make you show ID. I don't have a problem with cats running around the hood if they are spayed, so I kinda agree with this part of the "no kill" policies, but in this case where the cat is kill livestock that policy isn't good. I know that ranchers can instantly kill animals that are attacking their livestock but you have to catch them in the act and this might not be so easy with a night hunter like a cat.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

I feel sorry for the kids that may be losing a cat, but I feel more sorry that there are only two chickens that coming pecking at my door wanting me to feed them stale bread. For that the cat will not be put into a position where it will come back and try this again.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

SSS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

kill the cat, dont tell the wife.

I've killed more cats than I could ever count. I do like cats personally... and I dont even mind the "nice" neighbors cat that sits in our chicken coop catching mice (it doesnt bother the chickens at all). The wilder, meaner cats though... those that threaten or attack chickens get a .17HMR in the ear through the cracked kitchen door.

Caught two dogs in traps last year trying to kill chickens (they did get 2), I turned over to the local cops... the officers were really unhappy with having to take a live dog to the pound, they requested I just shoot the next dogs. I am like 2 blocks from city hall, dead center of town... I asked if they were seriously saying I should discharge a gun in city limits??? They both said "yep, go for it... we have special ordinances regarding the protecting of farm animals".

I really need to get a 22 cal air rifle with a suppressor.

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> kill the cat, dont tell the wife.
> 
> I've killed more cats than I could ever count. I do like cats personally... and I dont even mind the "nice" neighbors cat that sits in our chicken coop catching mice (it doesnt bother the chickens at all). The wilder, meaner cats though... those that threaten or attack chickens get a .17HMR in the ear through the cracked kitchen door.
> 
> ...


Just get subsonic .22. CCI has one around 750 fps. Really quiet


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

trackerputnam said:


> While in Wyoming I lost three of my chickens. I bought a couple of live catch traps yesterday and used parts of the chickens that were left as bait. This morning I have a very large tabby cat in one trap. The only reason it is not dead is because the wife has a soft spot for cats. I have none and feel no pity for it at all. Three of my favorite chickens are gone. My wife wants me to take the cat far away and release it. I want to fertilize the garden. It is illegal to allow the cat to wonder free here, just like a dog, but no one pays attention to that. So what say you? Fertilizer or world traveler!


Moving the cat is going to be a death sentence too.

I think a quick death would be more merciful than a slow one.

If a wild animal is raiding your domestic stock then depredation is certainly justified ethically, morally and financially. Use a shotgun with #4 shot.

But your wife needs to feel happy about it too. So you may be compelled by domestic obligation to set the cat free somewhere in BLM or National Forest lands.

Marriage is complicated. Women are seldom logical and most often emotional. They are wired like that to take care of kids.

Good luck.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Fowlmouth said:


> Take it for a ride and turn it into fertilizer. Problem solved.;-)


This is truly the best way to deal with womanhood -- lies.

That's how they deal with us -- manhood -- with lies anyway.

What's good for the goose ... .


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

trackerputnam said:


> Fertilizer somewhere makes the most sense to me. The three chickens I lost were the three I could call and they would come like a dog comes. The one would jump up on my shoulder and look at me through my glasses. I feel zero tolerance for this cat, whether it was responsible or not.


Few people realize it but birds are extremely intelligent animals too, same as dogs and cats are. Chickens cry when you slaughter them. Parrots cry when you give them a bath in the sink, same as a cat does.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

riptheirlips said:


> You could teach the cat to swim while you have it in the trap.


Drowning is a relatively slow and agonizing death.

A shotgun make the most sense.

If you had to die you would choose being shot rather than being drowned, I am sure.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Fowlmouth said:


> I don't like cats anyway so it would be an easy decision for me. I know there are feral cats around, but what I don't quite get are the folks that just let their cats roam free. I sure don't like them crapping in my flower beds.
> 
> Maybe I need some traps. Everyone gets excited over goose neck collars, duck bands and goose bands. Maybe I could get me some cute pink, yellow and green cat collars with bells and name tags. Start a new trend!8)


Everybody hates something different.

I hate rats and skunks. Killing them is no problem at all for me.

All other animals especially mammals I feel empathy for. They are just living creatures trying to make a living by finding, catching and eating things -- same as us.

Once upon a time we were all tree dwellers then we fell out of the trees and were not smart enough to crawl back up into them where it was safe. Ever since then every living thing has been afraid of us for good reason -- because by and large we are all psychopaths that enjoy killing not just for the sake of eating.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Karl said:


> This is truly the best way to deal with womanhood -- lies.
> 
> That's how they deal with us -- manhood -- with lies anyway.
> 
> What's good for the goose ... .


:shock::shock::shock:

Am I sensing some bitterness here??

Nah, all lies need to serve a noble purpose, otherwise, you're just being dishonest. Take it from a contractor!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Many animals, especially cats will play with and eventually kill other animals and never eat a drop. I am sure every rancher of sheep can tell you horror stories of mass killings by cougars and bears. Small domestic cats are absolutely no different than their big brothers. I am sure those two chickens were not consumed by that house cat.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Free roaming chickens are a magnet to marauding predators. You get rid of one cat, another comes along......or a dog, or a hawk, or a skunk, or a raccoon. The best long term solution to stop the depredation would be to keep the chickens where they can't be had.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I really need to get a 22 cal air rifle with a suppressor.
> 
> -DallanC


I can set you up with a suppressed 22LR that will be more quiet than any pellet gun. About $400 for the can, $200 for the gubmint and a nine month wait (cheaper than having a baby) and you'll be set. Throw in some CCI Quiet and all you hear is the striker fall and the bullet hit the target. A lot more discreet than a freakin' 12 gage (what did you think) and #4 shot.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> I can set you up with a suppressed 22LR that will be more quiet than any pellet gun. About $400 for the can, $200 for the gubmint and a nine month wait (cheaper than having a baby) and you'll be set. Throw in some CCI Quiet and all you hear is the striker fall and the bullet hit the target. A lot more discreet than a freakin' 12 gage (what did you think) and #4 shot.


We'll talk next time I'm in there... I mean next time I'm in there and YOU are there too lol (I came in just before Christmas but Utah's best gun counter guy in Utahs best gun store wasnt there).

-DallanC


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Well the cat left in a garbage bag, and was buried in an empty dumpster. A .17 pellet took care of business. The collar is hanging on a small set of deer antlers in the garage. Kind of interested if I will catch another one tonight?


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

trackerputnam said:


> Well the cat left in a garbage bag, and was buried in an empty dumpster. A .17 pellet took care of business. The collar is hanging on a small set of deer antlers in the garage. Kind of interested if I will catch another one tonight?


Good job. Not sure how your wifey will take this however. Might end up with no sugar tonight in your coffee or tea. You did the right thing though, and it was the most merciful.

Too bad that people do not take better care of their domesticated pets.

Sorry about your lost chickens. That part is really sad.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

I do miss the chickens. But I am on a mission now to clear the chicken predators out of my area. I expect to see signs up soon with pictures of cats asking the question, "have you seen this cat?" I will just leave a note replying yes!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

trackerputnam said:


> I do miss the chickens. But I am on a mission now to clear the chicken predators out of my area. I expect to see signs up soon with pictures of cats asking the question, "have you seen this cat?" I will just leave a note replying yes!


You will never be able to clear out all the predators. New ones will just move in to take their place as you kill them.

I think you are overreacting emotionally to the deaths of your favorite chickens.

Someone suggested creating coops to protect your birds. That seems more productive to me. Plus building things is relaxing and good therapy.

Predators also control mice and rats which carry plague and are dangerous to humans.

Since a stray uncontrolled pet cat killed your birds the cat deserved to die. That is normal justice and it also applies to depredation of any wildlife. Cats are very smart and once they find a location with easy prey they come back over and over. So you had to kill the cat or else risk losing all your birds.

But it would be unjust to go out and kill everything else that moves just because you are grieving your lost chickens.

It's your land though, and according to human conventions whatever is on your land is yours. Good luck.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

There are laws about killing domestic animals .........
The fines are very stiff. 

I would keep it quiet, and lose the collar.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> We'll talk next time I'm in there... I mean next time I'm in there and YOU are there too lol (I came in just before Christmas but Utah's best gun counter guy in Utahs best gun store wasnt there).
> 
> -DallanC


Wednesday and Friday evenings, Saturday mornings.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

"Feral cats . . . are responsible for at least 14% global bird, mammal, and reptile extinctions and are the principal threat to almost 8% of critically endangered birds, mammals, and reptiles." A global review of the impacts of invasive cats on island endangered vertebrates

Kill it. Don't bother to call the critter authorities. They'll just put it in a shelter, and then it will get exported to the big-money Summit County shelter, who takes strays from around the State.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

The fascinating thing about feral cats, foxes, coyotes, and black bears is that these animals have adapted very well to living in America. 'Yotes and black bears have always been here. The cats came over from Europe and are not indigenous.

Feral cats are perfect predators upon the smallest of the small game. They kill everything and mostly eat it -- spiders, moths, mice, voles, rats, moles, squirrels, and all sorts of birds up to the size of ravens. But they will also kill unceasingly if there is an abundance of prey. The cats are a natural brake on the spread of disease from plague transmitted by fleas on small animals.

Unfortunately if you are trying to raise domestic small animals like chickens and the cats invade your property then you have a major problem same as if it were 'yotes or foxes.

Cats take about 10 weeks to raise a litter of 4 to 5 kittens. So in one year one fertile female can spawn 45 additional new kitties. Then in the second year you would get another 115. Then in the third year you would get another 400 and have accumulated over 500 males and females. That qualifies as a major problem anywhere.

A rather vicious dog is probably the best defense against feral cats -- the dog scares the cats away. A friendly tame dog would probably not do much good however.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

> Cats take about 10 weeks to raise a litter of 4 to 5 kittens. So in one year one fertile female can spawn 45 additional new kitties. Then in the second year you would get another 115. Then in the third year you would get another 400 and have accumulated over 500 males and females. That qualifies as a major problem anywhere.


Math has never been your strong suit, has it?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have had farm cats and strays get into my coops but they've always just snuck in at night to cuddle the hens for warmth. Foxes n owls have always been hardest on em.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> :shock::shock::shock:
> 
> Am I sensing some bitterness here??
> 
> Nah, all lies need to serve a noble purpose, otherwise, you're just being dishonest. Take it from a contractor!


I've worked in oil and gas for over 47 years. I had my 40-hour Lie Training back in 1978, but haven't had my 8-hour Liar refresher for 2 years now.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*no one knows what's in my chili*



trackerputnam said:


> Foulmouth,I like your thinking. Throphies, I think I will hang them on the elk rack in the house!
> 
> Hey Goob, any good recipes for our feline friends?


You guys are killin me. Why would I eat a cat? They sell meat at the grocery store. :smile:

.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I live in a rural area and have had feral cats around for close to 30 years and they have never bothered the chickens or ducks, dogs and raccoons however are a different story. 

***** can decimate them pretty quick.

My chickens would usually chase the cats if they got too close and I had one rooster that would beat the crap out of my wife's two Shih Tzu's if they got too close, they never seemed to learn though, they would torment him until he had enough then he would chase them and it wasn't good if he caught one of them.

***** are funny critters, shot one on the porch by cracking the door and got him with the 22 pistol. The other I usually use a 22 rifle. One time I opened the door and there were 5 of them just standing on two feet on the grass just in front of the porch. If I would of had my shot gun I could have taken them all with one blast.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have never heard of a pound having the cats fixed and then sending them back out into the same area where they had been caught at. I know of programs that will fix stray cats and turn them loose on a farmers property at his request to keep the rodents down.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Now don't everybody get thier panties all twisted up. I happen to have a cat. she is 17 years old, never leaves the yard (never leaves the house in the winter) If she did happen to leave my yard she would not hurt or kill anything. If someone was to dispatch her thinking she was a killer my wife would be highly upset. There are different circumstances for all events.and I would be the first to go after any animal that was after my livestock. BUT I would have to be sure in my mind that it was the responsible one for the damage done. Growing up on the farm we had cats and chickens roaming everywhere with no problems, hell the pigs were killing more chickens than anythin else.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

We had a sweet farm cat in Iowa that showed up as a kitten on our porch. She grew up outside. Ate Ermines,voles and birds. When my in laws adopted her and wanted to make her an indoor cat they took her to the vet to get spayed. She already had a scar on her belly when they shaved her before surgery. Always wondered where she came from.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

35whelen said:


> We had a sweet farm cat in Iowa that showed up as a kitten on our porch. She grew up outside. Ate Ermines,voles and birds. When my in laws adopted her and wanted to make her an indoor cat they took her to the vet to get spayed. She already had a scar on her belly when they shaved her before surgery. Always wondered where she came from.


More likely someone didn't want a cat in the house so they took it for a ride and let it out near a farm figuring that someone would take it in.

I know of quite a few people that figure that if you dump cats around a farm that the farmer will love it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Critter said:


> I have never heard of a pound having the cats fixed and then sending them back out into the same area where they had been caught at. I know of programs that will fix stray cats and turn them loose on a farmers property at his request to keep the rodents down.


In my area they have done that in town, they cut a little nook out of their ear to let people know that they are one of these alley cats to keep rodents down.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Critter said:


> I have never heard of a pound having the cats fixed and then sending them back out into the same area where they had been caught at. I know of programs that will fix stray cats and turn them loose on a farmers property at his request to keep the rodents down.


The Humane Society is "no kill" so they always release everywhere.

The city public animal clinics vary. All of the ones I have known of are also "no kill" and they take the cat back to your address and let it go.

TNR -- trap neuter release -- is based on the theory that a neutered/spayed cat will dive other cats out of the area. That way your area only has a few neutered/spayed cats not hundreds of fertile ones.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

johnnycake said:


> Math has never been you're strong suit, has it?


It was late at night.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

wyogoob said:


> You guys are killin me. Why would I eat a cat? They sell meat at the grocery store. :smile:
> 
> .


... Because it would likely taste the same as a mountain lion -- like pork.

And you have recipes for everything even guts.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Karl said:


> The Humane Society is "no kill" so they always release everywhere.
> 
> The city public animal clinics vary. All of the ones I have known of are also "no kill" and they take the cat back to your address and let it go.
> 
> TNR -- trap neuter release -- is based on the theory that a neutered/spayed cat will dive other cats out of the area. That way your area only has a few neutered/spayed cats not hundreds of fertile ones.


So what do they do with dogs? Cut them and then turn them loose again?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

On the subject of cats and shelters here is a article from 2014 on what shelters do.

http://archive.sltrib.com/story.php...0163-78/utah-kill-initiative-friends.html.csp

In the article here is a paragraph from it about cats:

"Cats, particularly free-roaming community cats, are another matter. Only 53 percent of sheltered cats make it out alive, Bradshaw said."

So if anyone has documented proof that they just fix the cat and then turn it back loose I would like to see and read it.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Karl said:


> ... Because it would likely the same as a mountain lion -- like pork.
> 
> And you have recipes for everything even guts.


Someone's joke recognition software wasn't installed correctly.


----------



## Ddog (Jan 3, 2017)

S.S.S.U


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Critter said:


> So what do they do with dogs? Cut them and then turn them loose again?


I don't know anything about the dogs. Never took a puppy or dog to a shelter. Only kittens -- 40 in total. The Humane Society found homes for ALL of them. And 2 adult female cats -- they spayed them and returned them to the neighborhood.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Kwalk3 said:


> Someone's joke recognition software wasn't installed correctly.


I don't doubt they are good recipes.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Just an interesting tid bit of information about this story. It truly relates to how parts of the country view this situation. I like many of you, I suspect, read and participate in different hunting forums and such in different states. I posted this question in a forum in another state. The answers were diametrically opposite to these here. In fact the thread was shut down as to being in humane and disgusting. The moderators words. 

I do not hate cats, but rather hate the special treatment cats get, by being allowed to wonder free when the law is otherwise. But in this other state, a "blue" state, I was shutdown for practicing the law as it is written. Still I would rather all these likes this thread has received, been given to my drone video, flying in the cold. 

And yes I understand SSS's. I just never have learned how to shut up when something needs to be said!


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

I, like many other males, hated cats. Probably because, like other men, it was the "tough" approach. About 8 months ago my 12 year old daughter got herself a female cat. That thing is a sweet, intelligent and clean animal. I have completely changed my outlook towards cats. I still love dogs, but cats are actually pretty cool.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

BG1 said:


> I, like many other males, hated cats. Probably because, like other men, it was the "tough" approach. About 8 months ago my 12 year old daughter got herself a female cat. That thing is a sweet, intelligent and clean animal. I have completely changed my outlook towards cats. I still love dogs, but cats are actually pretty cool.


You do realize that you have fallen victim to a parasitic infection transmitted by cats, right?

http://healthland.time.com/2011/08/18/crazy-cat-love-caused-by-parasitic-infection/


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You have to realize that cats unlike dogs could care less if they are your best friend. They have a mind of their own and they will do what suits them and not you. That is where cats are so hard to train to do basic commands except for "here's your dinner" They wont sit, lay down, or come at your command unless it suits them. 

Wow, I think that I just described my ex wife. -O,-


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

^^^any admiration that leaks through I'm going to just assume is the parasite speaking. I mean seriously, a parasite that makes you like cats...that is terrifying and genius all at once.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

On an interesting side note, I found out through one of my wife's rescue pets that if you cross a Shih Tzu with a Pug you get a cat.


----------

